# Buying IWC in Australia



## DerekLorimer

I am looking for some advice or opinions about buying IWC. I live in Canberra Australia. The watch I am interested in is the XVI Pilot but would also consider a XV pilot or spitfire.

My options are

1. Buy from an Australian AD. I have looking in Watches in Switzerland in Melbourne and they wanted AUD 5100 for a XVI pilot on strap less whatever discount I could negotiate. The advantage is that I get a new watch plus a warranty. The disadvantage is the cost. 

2. Buy from an Australian second hand dealer. The advantage is that I can save some money and I still am protected by Australian consumer law. The disadvantage is that they have limited stock.

3. Buy from an overseas dealer. The advantage is that the prices are cheaper, especially with the high Australian dollar. The disadvantage is I have zero protection from consumer law and will have to pay shipping, duty and GST on the watch.

Have an Australian members got any experience in buying from overseas or any opinions.


----------



## toph

Hi and welcome, i have bought from the EU USA and Canada many times in recent months. I have been here 2 years ( originally from the UK). the prices are very high here.

My advice is do what feels right for you but there are deals to be had from abroad, if you are careful with whom you buy from and do some due dilligence

if you ever want an independednt opinion or a hand looking, dont hesitate to give me a message! 

I am not a watch dealer at all


I have contacts and friends in the UK and USA that could help get one here with minimal risk, if it ever came to it.
cheers


----------



## anonymousmoose

I've bought one watch from within Australia, my Omega seamaster off eBay, private sale preowned. All the rest, I've bought from overseas.

I refuse to buy from australia as watches, like most things, are overpriced. 2nd hand dealers sell some watches used at the cost of a new one from the USA. It still amazes me that so many people still pay.

When buying a new watch, you will get the warranty that goes with it so the consumer laws are worth passing up. I'm no fan of Watches of Switzerland here in WA. They don't discount much. But the again, as the only IWC dealer in WA they got the monopoly. It may be different over east.

My advise is get the forum AD to give you a quote, factor in customs duty (10% + $50) and then go to your local ADs and try to get discounts. Then you can decide where you want to purchase.

I wouldn't be paying anywhere near $5000 for a Mark XVI that's for sure. My Pilot Chronograph came to a lot less the that, and that's with customs duty added.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## rohanmce

Hi Derek

I also live in Canberra and want to buy an IWC. Small world hey!

I've been to Watches of Switzerland in Sydney and the pricing is outrageous. It is simply more economical to buy some cheap tickets to the US (or other OS destination) and purchase your watch in person. You can avoid all taxes and duties, get the experience of travel, the in store experience at an AD and still enjoy the IWC international warranty.

I currently have plans to fly through Amsterdam in August and buy from Dimer @ Ace Jewelers in person.


----------



## negatron

I found the discount i got from Monards in Melbourne better than what I could wrangle from ADs in Singapore (which was used to be an awesome place for watch bargains)

Good luck with your IWC hunt!


----------



## DerekLorimer

rohanmce said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> I also live in Canberra and want to buy an IWC. Small world hey!
> 
> I've been to Watches of Switzerland in Sydney and the pricing is outrageous. It is simply more economical to buy some cheap tickets to the US (or other OS destination) and purchase your watch in person. You can avoid all taxes and duties, get the experience of travel, the in store experience at an AD and still enjoy the IWC international warranty.
> 
> I currently have plans to fly through Amsterdam in August and buy from Dimer @ Ace Jewelers in person.


Thanks for the response. Let me know how you get on.

I have just purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1 Limited Edition from the USA. I was quoted $6K in the Tag Heuer boutique in Melbourne and purchased a pre owned example from the USA for less than $2K ( including customs duty ). Watches of Switzerland have a beautiful store but the pricing is very expensive. They wanted $6 600 for an IWC XVI on bracelet. As you say you could fly overseas and buy one and still have change.


----------



## onnzo

Agree with the overseas purchase. If it was a small difference I would buy local In support of local ad's but the difference is too great. I am lucky to have a friend in NYC that picked me up a port chrono for substantially less then the price here (thanks to a lead from a fellow wus member). I could fly to NYC, buy the watch and still have change compared to the local prices.


----------



## Lima

rohanmce said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> I also live in Canberra and want to buy an IWC. Small world hey!


Make that three. 

I'm after a 3717.


----------



## DerekLorimer

I finally bought the IWC XVI on strap from Watches of Switzerland in Melbourne in their post Christmas sale. All the IWC were on sale and I got the watch at a very fair price.

I can recommend dealing with them as you get a fair price and the peace of mind of dealing with an Australian AD.

IWC pilots watches seem to be harder to find second hand than other brands like Tag and Omega. 

I am finally getting to wear the watch as it is my 50th birthday tomorrow. It has been sitting in the safe since December.


----------



## blakey

Gratz on your new watch and happy birthday!! =)


----------



## avantgarde84

I got my pilot chrono 3717 in October last year from Watches of Swiss over here in Brisbane. While I agree the prices of nearly everything imported in Aust is outrageous, I was still able to get a decent deal locally with some homework and talking. I compared prices from Ace + couple more overseas ADs, factored in customs duty and GST, took the lowest price minus $200 to Watch of Swiss and told them take it or leave it. And believe it or not they were willing to negotiate with me and I bought my watch there and then. In what appeared to be a futile trip to the city and attempt to bargain with cut-throats, I was pleasantly surprised with their willingness for my business. 

And so I learnt that the key is to know what's the lowest price around the local/overseas ADs, and come up with a firm price for the local guys to match. And be prepared to leave if it's not met.


----------



## blakey

avantgarde84 said:


> And so I learnt that the key is to know what's the lowest price around the local/overseas ADs, and come up with a firm price for the local guys to match. And be prepared to leave if it's not met.


Yes, I totally agree with this. Also on top of it, don't show that you really want the watch desperately.


----------



## JM-B

*I* currently live in Newcastle (NSW).

*I* was ready to fork out the $4,000 Australia dollars for the _Mark XVI_. After reading all your post I am not so sure. I have tried it on my wrist at the "Watch of Switzerland" store in Sydney. It was the only place I could get them. Its a very beautiful store with lots of glass and display cabinets from _IWC_, _Omega_ and _Rolex_. It was not a special trip but a spur of the moment visit before the concert. I did not go through with the purchase. I read that you get this model for $2000. I am interested, where exactly I am heading to Hawaii on holidays this year. Does any of you experts know where I should head off?

*I* am still learning about _IWC_ from the internet & forums and building my knowledge. I would hate to get ripped off during this learning curve.


----------



## lambretta

Hello all,i'm looking at a speedy pro and will be buying from online dealer, used, posting to me in Australia. It looks like I will be shelling out about $1800aus if I as the seller to mark the item value as say $950 would that allow me to avoid import duty to Aus? Or are they wise to this, any experience with how the import system works? Current costs etc. would be appreciated.matt


----------



## christo678

If the item's declared value is $950 it is under the GST threshold and is GST free.
However, Customs may want to see a transaction record so to cover yourself, make two payments, one for $950 and the other for the remainder. That way, if asked, you can show the receipt for $950.
They do on occassion ask nowadays.


----------



## christo678

Hi JM_B,

If you haven't bought yet, I would try the Hour Glass, or Shum's, both in Sydney. I have bought from both and they are very competitive.


----------



## anonymousmoose

On a $1800 watch the tax would be $180+$50. I would do the right thing and just pay it if they ask. One thing I noticed is that when posting through a regular postage service, ending up with Australia Post, sometimes they dont check and you dont get taxed. But if you use a service like DHL, Fedex etc, the service must declare the value and you will get taxed.


----------



## THE Wombat

I have recently bought a pre-owned Zenith and am going through the customs thing now. In the past I have not had a problem when the declared value was $950, but this time they held it and queried it and required a receipt. I came clean and am paying duty as I didn't want to outright lie and end up getting caught in lie. But when I was talking to a customs rep on the phone they did say that the express couriers (like FedEx etc) just go though on their declared value and not questioned. So it would seem to me that you can get away with under declaring on FedEx etc but may not get away with it via postal service.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Maybe now the Gov is putting pressure on customs to 'get that tax'. I bought a few and never had a query unless the value was declared.


----------



## cgo

Hi all,

I am a first time poster in this forum. I have also been considering to get an IWC watch. As an entry level, I am looking at the Portofino automatic. infiniwatches.com (Perth) seems to have them at a very reasonable price ($2.5K). 

Which US / overseas AD have you guys used in the past which has got a very competitive pricing?

Thanks once again


----------



## JayJayPee

Hi all

I didn't want to start a new thread, so thought i would bump this one back. 

Over the last couple of years, i have purchased through - 

Gregory's Jewellers (IWC)
Very smooth dealings with the staff at Bondi Junction in Sydney. Obviously its a little more expensive that buying online, but I would rather pay the difference for having face to face personal dealings.

The Hour Glass Sydney (Non-IWC)
Like the above, very helpful although not as cheap as the online option. They weren't as negotiable on price as Gregory's, but the watch was a difference brand to that purchased at Gregory's, and maybe they have less room to move on price.

The Watchmaker (IWC)
Obviously a knowledgeable guy and in a bit of a predicament given the market that we're in. I purchased a nice vintage piece off him as it was hard to find, but many of the more recent models he has for sales can second hand but still more than first hand prices. Each to their own

Authentic Watches Online (IWC)
Amazing prices and delivery service. Having said that, not very personal.

I'm just about to purchase another Pilot soon, hopefully in the local market so i'll give an update once done.

Cheers


----------



## christo678

Hi all,
I just bought my Portofino 8 day from the Hour Glass in Sydney. They were by far the cheapest and best service. Gregory's came in second, but HG were cheaper than anywhere on line by far.CHeers


----------



## JayJayPee

Do you mind if I ask what you secured it for? PM me if you prefer


----------



## yvehs

G'day. First time poster long time reader...

I'm looking to purchase my first luxury watch, either in Sydney or online. Particularly, one of the recent Portofino Chronographs (IW378302, IW391001).

I haven't been to any of the Sydney based ADs in this thread yet, but I was wondering if anyone knew what sort of AUD price I would be able to get on these pieces? Or more likely, what sort of % off retail I should be settling for in Australia?

Also if anyone can recommend any other ADs abroad or online retailers that are good value for AUD that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DieSkim

Thought I'd add to this,
Just got my Spitfire from Watches of Switzerland in Melbourne, great experience!
Minimal discount of the aus-RRP though


----------



## Adam8

Hi, I?m also interested in buying a IWC and Just want to get some feedback on where best to buy it? I have been looking at the Hour Glass in Sydney and Gregories in Bondi so far. Gregories wouldn?t discount anything and the Hour Glass said they can discount around 15%... is this a good discount in your experience? I am after the IW377719 - IWC Pilot Spitfire Automatic Chronograph Dial 
https://www.iwc.com/en/watch-collec...77719-pilot-s-watch-chronograph-spitfire.html


----------



## issey.miyake

My advice is save the money then go overseas and get it there. For the amount of money you would spend in Sydney you would pay for a good chunk of a holiday!

But if you need to try Shums Watches and Jewellery on Sussex St, J Faren Price on Castlereagh, Zaeger on Castlereagh, Watches of Switzerland in Circular Quay or Swiss Concept on Pitt St.

In my experience while looking for a Portuguese Chronograph I was easily getting 20% and up to 30% off RRP but as above I went overseas and saved heaps!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam8

Hi thanks for your advice. Where abouts overseas do you suggest?


----------



## issey.miyake

I bought my watch in Hawaii but it really depends on where you fancy going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

I bought my 3 IWCs at watches of Switzerland and I have never received a better treatment. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam8

damascato said:


> I bought my 3 IWCs at watches of Switzerland and I have never received a better treatment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi, how much discount did u get at watches of Switzerland?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam8

Hi Everyone, I finally took the plunge to buy myself a IWC pilot watch for Christmas from a retailer in Sydney, however I have already got an issue with the watch. Part of the link has fallen off, and I had it on for only 5 mins... don’t know how, seems like it just fell off when I put it on for my first time.... what would you do? Request a new watch? The day is less than 24 hours old..


----------



## issey.miyake

That doesn't sound right - I'd definitely be going back to where I got it from and asking some questions!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

Adam8 said:


> Hi Everyone, I finally took the plunge to buy myself a IWC pilot watch for Christmas from a retailer in Sydney, however I have already got an issue with the watch. Part of the link has fallen off, and I had it on for only 5 mins... don't know how, seems like it just fell off when I put it on for my first time.... what would you do? Request a new watch? The day is less than 24 hours old..


If you bought it brand new from an AD, you'd have 12-24 month warranty, so why so worried? Take it back, they will put a new link in, you'd be done in 15 mins


----------

